# gestion à distance



## fabart33 (11 Février 2008)

Salut à tous, voilà mon problème:

J'ai un réseau home au bureau, les imac tournent sous leopard, ils se connectent à une livebox pro via un routeur... jusque là tout fonctionne parfaitement, tous les ordi communiquent entre eux et accèdent à internet (merci osX, rien eu à faire).

J'ai activé session et gestion à distance sur tous les ordi, pour pouvoir faire du partage d'écran, là encore, aucun problème tout fonctionne parfaitement.
A la maison, j'ai également un imac qui tourne sous leopard, accès à internet par freebox.

J'ai ouvert un compte mac pour pouvoir utiliser back to my mac.

Le but étant de pouvoir avoir accès à 1 imac de mon bureau depuis chez moi pour pouvoir travailler.

D'après le site apple je ne devrai rien avoir à faire... Bon d'accord, je n'ai pas d'airport...
J'ai activé le compte .mac sur toutes les machines, activé le partage...
J'ai également activé l'UPnP de ma livebox....
Et je ne sais plus quoi faire
J'ai également essayé chicken of the VNC, dydns... j'ai du louper quelque chose


----------



## PA5CAL (11 Février 2008)

Bonsoir et bienvenue sur MacGé' 

Les box ont-elles été configurées pour autoriser l'accès aux machines locales depuis Internet ?

D'autre part, les Macs à connecter au travers d'Internet  sont-ils effectivement allumés et hors veille au moment de la tentative d'accès ?


----------



## fabart33 (19 Février 2008)

Merci pour la réponse, 
j'ai mis un peu de temps, je me suis balader sur le net pour trouver plus d'informations sur le sujet.
A priori la freebox ne gère pas l' UPnP, et la fonction réseau est activée, 
l'UPnP est activé sur la livebox,  
les macs sont allumés lors de la tentative de connexion..


----------



## cl97 (11 Mars 2008)

mais sérieusement, quelqu'un a réussi à activer Back to My Mac ? J'arrive parfaitement à accéder à mes Mac distants, car je connais leurs différentes IP. Mais le menu Back to My Mac, je rêve de le voir apparaître dans le Finder


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mars 2008)

Salut à tous,

J'ai un petit problème, j'utilise Remote desktop pour contrôler les macs de mes différentes maisons (non je déconne, je n'ai qu'une maison). Mais j'aimerais pouvoir prendre le contrôle du macbook de ma soeur qui est chez elle quand elle a un problème... Cela est-il possible et de manière assez simple? Je dois avouer que je ne suis pas super balaise niveau réseau.
Le problème est que son adresse IP est une 192.168..... comme moi et comme beaucoup de gens. Quelqu'un peut-il m'aider?


----------



## PA5CAL (12 Mars 2008)

Tomy(c'est bien trouvé) a dit:


> Salut à tous,
> 
> J'ai un petit problème, j'utilise Remote desktop pour contrôler les macs de mes différentes maisons (non je déconne, je n'ai qu'une maison). Mais j'aimerais pouvoir prendre le contrôle du macbook de ma soeur qui est chez elle quand elle a un problème... Cela est-il possible et de manière assez simple? Je dois avouer que je ne suis pas super balaise niveau réseau.
> Le problème est que son adresse IP est une 192.168..... comme moi et comme beaucoup de gens. Quelqu'un peut-il m'aider?


Son Mac peut être accessible à l'adresse IP donnée par son fournisseur d'accès, à condition de paramétrer sa box (ou son modem-routeur) de manière :
1- à utiliser l'adresse IP locale de son Mac (192.168.x.y) comme serveur DMZ
2- à paramétrer correctement le coupe-feu de la box (i.e. à autoriser les services entrants correspondant aux protocoles utilisés pour communiquer avec le Mac)


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2008)

Je suis peut-être débile, mais je n'y pige pas grand chose... le mac de ma soeur n'a pas d'IP fixe et moi non plus. Je ne sais pas grand chose de plus.


----------



## PA5CAL (12 Mars 2008)

Je ne sais pas à quel niveau se situe l'incompréhension, alors je précise mon propos:

Il y a deux adresses IP à considérer au niveau de l'installation de ta soeur : 

*1*- l'adresse IP de son Mac sur son réseau local (i.e. entre le Mac et la box)

Cette adresse IP est généralement du type 192.168.x.y . Elle peut être fixée automatiquement (via DHCP) ou manuellement, selon le paramétrage de l'adaptateur réseau sur le Mac.

Dans le cas où c'est le serveur DHCP de la box qui fixe l'adresse IP du Mac, il convient de paramétrer la box de manière à toujours attribuer cette adresse à la même machine (réservation par adresse MAC - rien à voir avec les Macs ).

Cette adresse IP n'est jamais accessible directement depuis Internet, et c'est le paramétrage de l'adresse DMZ sur la box qui permet à cette dernière d'effectuer la redirection nécessaire des requêtes entrantes que tu lui envoies.

*2*- l'adresse IP de la box sur Internet (i.e. le réseau extérieur, ou WAN).

C'est à cette adresse que le Mac de ta soeur peut être contacté depuis Internet.

Cette adresse IP peut être fixe ou attribuée dynamiquement par son fournisseur d'accès, en fonction de l'abonnement souscrit. 

Si l'adresse est fixée dynamiquement, elle peut souvent changer (cela arrive généralement une fois par jour, souvent à heure fixe). Pour savoir à quelle adresse contacter le Mac de ta soeur, il faut alors :
- soit qu'elle te communique la valeur de son adresse IP WAN au moment de la manipulation, en regardant par exemple l'information fournie par "What IP" (http://www.whatip.org/) depuis son Mac,
- soit en mettant en place un système de type DynDNS, auquel cas le Mac sera accessible au travers d'un nom de domaine fixe. Mais cette solution est payante, et risque à la longue de poser des problèmes de sécurité si l'accès sert à prendre le contrôle de la machine.


----------

